# Nervous about first craft fair



## Crocoturtle (Jan 27, 2013)

I've been working with an experienced soaper for a few months now. She does a huge amount of wholesale work and has been really encouraging me with making my own business.  About 2 weeks after I made my first batches on my own, a craft fair opportunity came up and to push me out of the nest my teacher encouraged me to sign up. 
I will be the only soaper there. I have quite a while to prepare everything and I think I have an outline of when I need to have certain things done. 
I'm nervous, so far I have only made soap as gifts and sold to my family. And I've done a few small runs for friends to sell in their shops
I need to have all my CP soaps prepared by Feb 9th, and I should have a good bit over 300 bars ready. 
I'm also offering some aromatherapy balms, lip balm, and will give away a hankie for purchases of $15 or more. 
I've seen some posts on here looking down on people who are too green going out and selling like they have been around forever but everyone has to get their feet wet sometime. 
At the time of the fair I will have only been making soap for about 4 months but I make 2-5 batches every day so I'm packing a lot of experience into a short amount of time, I think. 
I need to check with my insurance agent about a small liability plan and do some major work on packaging but I hope I can get that worked out in the 4 weeks that my soaps are curing. 
thoughts, encouragement?


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 27, 2013)

Full on encouragement!  Business liability is easy and affordable.  I have it for my business (I'm a hairdresser), and I pay about $500 a year for it, in monthly installments of $60 until it's paid. I would focus on your labels and presentation. As a business owner, you want to balance good business practices with consumer expectation.  

Ask yourself what you want your customer to see when they see you? Is it modern and simple? If so, go with whites and simple materials without a lot of patterns.  Earth friendly is minimal packaging made out of recycled materials. Fancy and/or bubblegothy? Get some scrapbook paper with fancy designs to wrap your soap, then use black and white cigar bands.  

These are just a few design ideas.  The most important thing is your look is coherent. If you have any other design experience, bring it right into your soap business - decorating, hair coloring, art displays, graphic design. the elements are all the same, put together different ways. If you have no idea, I recommend you keep it simple - one or two design papers or cigar bands with different colors to make each soap different but similar looking. Then choose complimentary linens and display units for your table. You want your customer to recognize you as a brand, and not just as "some soap." "Some soap" doesn't sell anything, but a well put together display will.  It's retail 101. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jan 27, 2013)

It sounds like a lot of work! I hope to one day participate in a craft fair but I'm still experimenting plus I work full time and there just doesn't seem to be enough time in the day for everything right now. I wish you the best of luck at the fair. When it's over, please let us know how it went.


----------



## Crocoturtle (Jan 27, 2013)

This is my very rough initial packaging, kinda some stuff I had around the house. I know the labels aren't "legal" but these are packaged for a family member so I'm no too worried about it.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 27, 2013)

Those are supercute. I love the label! Make sure you update them for sale with all the legal stuff, but I think you have the right idea.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 27, 2013)

Crocoturtle said:


> I've seen some posts on here looking down on people who are too green going out and selling like they have been around forever but everyone has to get their feet wet sometime.



You misunderstand the intention of admonishing posts directed at people who make a batch or several batches and then decide to sell. I get upset with people who make a few batches (or only one) and start to sell. They don't have any idea of how the recipes will hold up over time (DOS), whether colors or scents will fade or morph. Some don't even know their soap is too drying or lye heavy. They give other soapmakers a bad reputation by association if their soaps become rancid, scents fade, etc. Then customers assume all handmade soap isn't any good. This type of behavior is detrimental to other soapmakers who put time and money into researching and developing a high quality product. 

Over and over, I have seen people post they've started selling and then a short time later they're back asking questions on things they should have known before they started selling. Some questions are about problems with their recipes because they didn't take the time or weren't willing to learn the basics. We're not looking down on them. We're concerned they'll give the rest of the home based soap/B&B a negative image. Yes, everyone has to get their feet wet sometime but people who've only made one or only a few batches shouldn't be selling. So, you shouldn't be looking down on us for trying to protect the quality and integrity of home based businesses. 

Now that I've given vent to one of my peeves, it sounds like you have made an effort to learn as much as you can. It's not necessarily time which is the disputed point. It's actually making soap and making sure you have a quality product. Since you've been working with an experienced soapmaker and have made numerous batches, I wouldn't worry about the length of time. It sounds like you're beyond theoretical knowledge and well into practical knowledge. This is the main point! It's not time, it's experience - which you've seemed to have gained by working with someone else and making several batches a day over several months. 

If you can't get liability insurance through your agent, try checking with HSMG or Indie Beauty Network for affordable insurance.

http://www.soapguild.org/
http://www.indiebeautynetwork.com/

Best of luck with your craft show and I hope you develop a successful business.


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 27, 2013)

I hope you have a great first fair!  I have no experience or such to share, just good wishes and admiration for your stepping out in your new business.


----------



## hlee (Jan 27, 2013)

Good luck to you!
I can understand Hazels point about inexperienced soap makers selling to soon.
Can also understand why they do it.
It's fun, it's addictive. 
A way to help support the habit lol!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 27, 2013)

Please share with us how it goes!  I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 28, 2013)

Good luck at your first fair!  I would recommend setting up a table like you will set up your booth at the fair.  Get it straight in your mind how you will lay everything out, so that you're not panicking on the day of.

My current packaging is a cigar band made out of scrapbook paper and a printable 2-sided Avery business card attached to the front.  It's got all of the required business/ingredient info on the front/back.  I've gotten good feedback from customers about the packaging.  The business cards run about $11 for a pack of 200.  Have fun with it!


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 28, 2013)

I haven't sold any of my soap so far.  I just test and use and stockpile for my own self-gratification.  I have had ppl tell me that i need to sell this stuff, but I want to see how it does over the long haul before I put myself out there.


----------



## carvan (Feb 5, 2013)

We have two shows coming up in late February and two in March.  Three of these are house party events that friends are hosting for us and one is at farmers market. We have business license and insurance already lined up.  Any ideas on type of table to use? Do we just bring in a fold-up table and cover it with cloth...or should be try to build a display?  We even saw these cute cup cake stand at dollar store that we might repaint and use to hold our products.  Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marilyna (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's a nice page about how to display your soap.  http://www.soapbytheloaf.com/displaying-soaps.htm


----------



## SpellboundSoaps (Feb 5, 2013)

I recommend getting a few books from your local library or if you have a kindle some are only $.99. I have been doing that recently because one of my business goals is to go to sell at a craft fair within the next year. I have done lots of research on packaging and on setting up displays as at the end of the year I want to start selling at the local flea market. 

My pinterest board called Soap-spiration, basically has all sorts of display ideas, packaging ideas and general soap porn. lol.

A few of the books I've been reading are: 


Handmade to Sell by Kelly Rand (I REALLY liked this one. It's from Hello Craft & they have a really good section about craft fairs including pictures of displays & a check list of what to bring with you!)
Start Your Own Arts and Crafts Business by Entrepreneur Press & J. S McDougall
Crafts and Craft Shows: How To Make Money by Philip Kadubec
I hope this helps a little bit and GOOD LUCK! Be sure to let us know how it turns out for you.


----------

